# $2k Butterfly Fish



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

$2k for a marine fish?!? Me buying it??? Not likely!!!



http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=68750


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, they're beauts from Japan.

But, try $30 000 for a pair of Genicanthus personatus:









Or this guy, Centropyge boylei (peppermint angel):








The last one sold for $15 000 USD. There's talk that a few might surface in the US next year - some have pegged the price as high as $25 000.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, why so expensive? Are these endangered species?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow that's insane....I'd be happy with just a bunch of NEMOs lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That pair is awesome I can see why they cost so much really nice fish


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I bet these fish will turn up in Lucky's Aquarium very cheap!

because when ameekplec first posted "My Miami" Coral at this site, I saw something VERY SIMILAR in lucky's for $60 and it is the full coral! (not just a piece of frag)

its neon greenish color with medium size orange spot! 



and 

honestly I have seen similar angel (same body shape and color) like Genicanthus personatus, but I am not into salt, so I don't know what species

the store sell it for $75...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

haha, I highly doubt Luckys will ever come across any of these species ever. In fact, I'd be surprised to learn if anyone in Canada even could get them. These are not fish that "accidentally" show up at the LFS - the divers that get these fish are very knowledgeable and they wouldn't be risking their lives diving in waters 300 - 400 ft deep to get you a $60 fish...

Another reason they're crazy expensive - they're rare in nature too, and live in fairly inaccessible areas (to divers), and decompression of the fish (bringing it up slowly from those depths to lower pressure areas) requires a lot of time and skill. 

Rest assured, they won't ever accidentally show up at Lucky's.

I'm hoping to visit some of the famous shops in Japan next time I go - maybe I'll get lucky and see some really rare fish


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I will show you!!! When I get my 10G start up and running! Still collecting parts!!! 



just like when mengerie and the others said the leaf scorpion fish (rhinopia) worth $400+

and then there a pair selling at reef raft for $250 each

anything is possible! since not much people knows about it!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I highly doubt it, but if you do get a pair of genicanthus personatus from Lucky's for $100, I'll give you $200 for them  

Just make sure to rigorously quarantine them first


----------

